# Dentist



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Could anyone in the CDS area recommend a good dentist. Preferably English speaking and reasonable pricewise? My daughter will be needing orthadontic treatment as well, so a dentist that does that as well would be appreciated. Anywhere between Torremolinos and Marbella really.

I have a real phobia about visits to the dentist, and have passed out on three occasions (one of which was when my daughter was having treatment and I was just watching!) so I am really only forcing myself through this for the sake of the children. Its not pleasant spending money on teeth, but I do appreciate that regular checks can avoid further big bills further down the line.


----------



## jayce (Jan 20, 2010)

sonrisa calahonda. 952934857 see above


----------

